# Problemes de connexion depuis le Passage en IOS 2et 2.1



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous depuis le passage en Ios 2 et 2.1 de l'Iwatch elle est devenue moins connectée surtout moins réactive  
Exemple L'option à l'écoute se bloque ce qui n'était pas le cas en Ios1
Les SMS n’arrivent plus ou alors très en retard idem lorsque l' Iphone sonne elle ne vibre pas ou alors que vous prenez un appel elle continue à vibrer ...
Pour ma part J'ai réinitialisé mon Iphone, ainsi que l'Iwatch rien n'y fait ... 
Et vous avez-vous constaté ces bugs ?


----------



## fousfous (2 Décembre 2015)

Y a pas de 2.1, ça c'est pas normal.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2015)

si sur l'Iwatch


----------



## fousfous (2 Décembre 2015)

Bah je viens de vérifier justement.
Tu es bien sûr de ce que tu as? Que ce soit bien 2.1 ou pas une contre façon.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Décembre 2015)

La version actuelle est la 2.0.1


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Décembre 2015)

Oui j'ai même eu le privilége de la passer en compagnie de l’Apple care    nous parlons bien de l'iwatch


----------



## fousfous (3 Décembre 2015)

J'ai rien compris la.
Et non c'est Apple Watch, tu es vraiment sur que c'est pas une copie?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Décembre 2015)

JamesAppleCrazy a dit:


> nous parlons bien de l'iwatch


D'où le soucis, nous parlons ici de l'Apple watch, pas de l'iwatch (qui n'est pas un produit Apple...)


----------



## Macounette (30 Décembre 2015)

iwatch, ça existe?


----------



## r e m y (30 Décembre 2015)

Macounette a dit:


> iwatch, ça existe?


Bien sûr ! C'est un produit développé par Probendi http://www.probendi.ie/iwatch.html

Probendi Limited hereby informs to be the exclusive holder of the Community trademark "iWatch" No. EU007125347, registered for computers and software effective as of August 3, 2008.
Consequently, Probendi Limited is the sole entity lawfully entitled to use the name "iWatch" for products in Nice class 9 within the European Union, and will promptly take all appropriate legal actions to oppose any unauthorized use of "iWatch" by whomever for that kind of products.


----------



## Macounette (30 Décembre 2015)

OK, merci pour ces précisions ! Cela me servira d'argument lorsque les gens me poseront des questions sur mon "iwatch"


----------



## nanoue72 (2 Juin 2016)

Batterie hs plus vite depuis la mise à jour et dejumelage frequent...en ce qui me concerne. Suis je la seule???


----------



## janno59 (2 Juin 2016)

Idem


----------



## Vanton (5 Juin 2016)

Déjà iOS c'est pour l'iPhone. Pour l'Apple watch c'est WatchOS... Soyons rigoureux sinon on ne va pas s'y retrouver


----------

